
Ask HN: My project is dead.I have a fully functional app. What can I do with it? - mmontesinos
I have a fully functional web app sitting on my desktop. I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;m not the only one. What do you typically do with this? Is someone in this same position? If you are, let&#x27;s talk maybe we can put together something cool.
======
SyneRyder
Why is the project dead?

If you have a fully functional web app, the logical next step would be to
launch it, but it sounds like you've tried that and felt it failed for some
reason. Are there other things you could try to push its adoption forward?

~~~
mmontesinos
This app was meant to connect physicians with patients, needs licensing to
legally operate, and on top of this the team fell apart. Someone licensed
could grow the app, or someone with a different vision could use the product
to connect other type of professionals outside the healthcare space.

